

Brilliant 3D T-Rex image. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://acreativeuniverse.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/pimpsawse.tumblr.com-post-437630844.gif

======
francoisdevlin
Okay, how does that work?

~~~
devinj
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_image#Wiggle_stereoscopy>

from the article:

"Wiggling works for the same reason that a translational pan (or tracking
shot) in a movie provides good depth information: the visual cortex is able to
infer distance information from motion parallax, the relative speed of the
perceived motion of different objects on the screen. Many small animals bob
their heads to create motion parallax (wiggling) so they can better estimate
distance prior to jumping."

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The Wikipedia page mentions Piku Piku. Googling that reveals this example:

<http://blog.start3d.com/2010/01/embedded-piku-piku.html>

It seems to create morphed frames in between the two original shots.

